# Leaving the Phils



## myluckyclover (Aug 13, 2013)

Well I have completed my 12 month tour of duty in the Phils and can now apply for a partner visa... I'm heading home to New Zealand where the grass is green, there are the same rules for everyone, its cool at night and people know how to drive! 
I will miss this place don't get me wrong.
I do however have a question, I have been contributing to the SSS here, my question is can I claim that money back?
As with most things here you the same question of 3 people at any Govt dept and you will get 3 different answers...
I already know about my income tax and that's sorted. 
Does anyone know?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

myluckyclover said:


> Well I have completed my 12 month tour of duty in the Phils and can now apply for a partner visa... I'm heading home to New Zealand where the grass is green, there are the same rules for everyone, its cool at night and people know how to drive!
> I will miss this place don't get me wrong.
> I do however have a question, I have been contributing to the SSS here, my question is can I claim that money back?
> As with most things here you the same question of 3 people at any Govt dept and you will get 3 different answers...
> ...


Howdy,

I'm not sure where you would get a solid answer to your question on SSS. But when you do, please post the info here so others might benefit from it. Bet it will seem good to get home after all the time away!


Gene


----------

